# Very old Walnut and....??



## CenTexWoodGuy (May 13, 2012)

I recently bought a bunch of 30+ yr. old rough walnut lumber from a retiring home builder and when I planed the boards today, I found a few boards that were different and I was wondering if anyone could help me put a name to them.

The first board produces much finer shavings than the walnut did, and it smells faintly of Coconut. There was only one board, it was S4S but had paint splatters all over the faces, 2/4 - 7 1/4"x8'

[attachment=5536]

[attachment=5537]

[attachment=5538]

The second board produces different shavings than either the walnut or the first board, much more flat (the walnut made curls so tight they looked like cylanders) and doesn't have a distinctive smell. There were several boards, all 6/4 and 4" wide with lengths from 4' - 7'.

[attachment=5539]

[attachment=5540]

[attachment=5541]

Any thoughts? If the pics aren't enough, let me know what I can tell you or what I can take pics of to get a better look.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## EricJS (May 13, 2012)

First one looks like red oak. The second is walnut. Good purchase!


----------



## CenTexWoodGuy (May 13, 2012)

EricJS said:


> First one looks like red oak. The second is walnut. Good purchase!



Any idea what would cause the difference in the shavings on the second one? The color and shape of the shavings was different and my thickness planer 'sounded' different while chewing on this wood than it did on the walnut.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2012)

My guess on second one would be hickory-different noise would be because it is harder.


----------



## davidgiul (May 13, 2012)

Even 30 years old, walnut would have a distinctive aroma. I am not much of a wood guy, but I would tentatively agree with Mike1950.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2012)

I should specify -second picture. Last 3 pics-walnut..........


----------



## Mr.Hunt (May 13, 2012)

yea the second is definitely walnut. could have just been a different tree than the rest of the other walnut or maybe just sawn a little differently. I've seen density vary slightly in walnut and other woods at the mill i work at. the first one i believe could be white oak with all that age i have seen w/o tend to darken like that. not sure too sure cause i don't process as much oak as other woods but my guess is white oak.


----------



## EricJS (May 14, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Even 30 years old, walnut would have a distinctive aroma. I am not much of a wood guy, but I would tentatively agree with Mike1950.
> ...



I thought it was white oak at first glance, but I don't think white oak has so many open capillaries on the end grain. Either way, it's an oak.


----------

